# Chat Lines Cyprus ?



## MRW (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,
Still waiting to retire in September and arrive on Cyprus.
Just a thought, are there any chat sites there? Or people established on a UK chat site? 
Really looking for mature, possibly retired expats there that are established for some years and know the island well that might be interested in chatting on line either by msn or through a chate site rather than e.mail?
Regards
MRW


----------

